# multiple use of 24v trolling motor batteries



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 batteries mounted in the bow, wired in series to run my 80lb riptide. Can I connect another 12v device to one of these batteries without causing a problem? My volt meter tells me it will work but I need some practical advice.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

i have the same setup, you can use each 12v individually, use the pos and neg from battery 1 or the positive and negative from battery 2. I am running my electronics on battery 1.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that's what I was hoping. thanks!


----------

